# Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG not support USB boot?



## maxirb (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi all, i have an AMD Athlon 64x2 Dual Core Processor bla bla with BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG. Recently I need to perform a specific task which requires me to boot from external USB drive, it was when I noticed that apparently that BIOS does not support booting from USB drive. The only option was removable media which pointed to floppy disk. I have been told that by upgrading my BIOS to the most recent version will fix this problem. Anyone can lead me to the right direction of how to get this update? the free one of course. I did find the paid one whihc i think its rubbish because i think we shouldnt pay anything for flashing our BIOS. Thanks.


----------



## MaverickUK (Nov 30, 2006)

What motherboard do you have?


----------



## maxirb (Jul 16, 2007)

hiya matey, how to check the mother board make?   , i am using dxdiag to get all the info but cant find anything that mentioned mother board, i can see the Procesor tho..


----------



## MaverickUK (Nov 30, 2006)

Download the below program and install, once done copy and paste the motherboard info. here.

Everest Home Edition; http://www.majorgeeks.com/download4181.html

Nick.


----------



## maxirb (Jul 16, 2007)

thhink this is what i have:

Main Circuit Board b 
2.20 gigahertz AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core
256 kilobyte primary memory cache
1024 kilobyte secondary memory cache 
Board: ASUSTeK Computer INC. M2N-SLI DELUXE 1.XX
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: Phoenix Technologies, LTD ASUS M2N-SLI DELUXE ACPI BIOS Revision 0404 08/21/2006


----------



## MaverickUK (Nov 30, 2006)

The latest BIOS version is at the top; http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=M2N-SLI Deluxe


----------



## maxirb (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi MaverickUK, you are a star, anyway just to confirm my confusion, my current BIOS is Phoenix - Award, but the update shown on the website is: M2N-SLI Deluxe Beta BIOS 1102
Latest beta BIOS, Is it okay to flash my Phoenix using that one? just being precautious here as 1: different name 2: Its a beta,..?

Ta


----------



## MaverickUK (Nov 30, 2006)

Try this; http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/BIOS/Asus/ASUS-M2N-SLI-Deluxe-BIOS-1102.shtml. If USB booting is an option for your motherboard, it *should* be included in this BIOS update. It will be compatible with your motherboard and as far as i'm aware it _is_ a BETA version. It's the same BIOS version as listed on the other website, however this one just adds an extra decription of what it offers as of this update.

Nick.


----------



## maxirb (Jul 16, 2007)

Hiya, ok i got the file,..
No, USB booting has never beed an option of my BIOS, however the BIOS recognize any external USB hard drive attached to the system. But again, i the BOOT option, i can only see "removable" which point to "floppy" only, no USB nothing. Do you reckon even after upgrading my BIOS, it will still unable to BOOT USB at all?

Now about the BIOS file, the file is a BIN extension. I tried to extract it using MagicISO, but apparently it doesnt recognized that as a CD image. I have tried to find documentation on ASUS website about how to install this, but nothing available for 1102 BIOS. Google is a bit useless as well for this case this time. One of the docs. found on ASUS is for AFLASH.exe which supposed to be used via DOS, but that is that, and i dont think the similar method will apply to that 1102,....


----------



## MaverickUK (Nov 30, 2006)

Use a floppy to copy the files.


----------

